# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  What is the function opposite of LOG

## erik

What is the function (and where can I find it) opposite of LOG,  e.g.
Inverse Log(Log10) = 10)?
-Erik
ekafarski@hotmail.com

----------


## joeu2004@hotmail.com

"erik" wrote:
>  What is the function (and where can I find it) opposite of LOG

No function needed.  The inverse log is simply the base raised
to the power of the logarithm.  In the case of LOG(), the base
is 10.  So 10^LOG(x) = x.

Likewise, e^LN(X) = X.  But "e" is not a reserved symbol in
Excel.  Hence the need for EXP().

----------


## R..VENKATARAMAN

depends upton
log(10,10) is 1
reverse is power functin
10 to the power 1(a0^1) is10

simialrly log(10,2) is 3.321928
so 2^3.321928 is 10


LN is the log to the base e(exponetial)
LN(86) is 4.454347

exp is the worksheet function for exponential
exp(4.454347) is 86

see excel  help for these functions

"joeu2004@hotmail.com" <joeu2004hotmailcom@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote
in message news:5185F8E4-E7F0-488E-9742-5D04AEEDF278@microsoft.com...
> "erik" wrote:
>>  What is the function (and where can I find it) opposite of LOG
>
> No function needed.  The inverse log is simply the base raised
> to the power of the logarithm.  In the case of LOG(), the base
> is 10.  So 10^LOG(x) = x.
>
> Likewise, e^LN(X) = X.  But "e" is not a reserved symbol in
> Excel.  Hence the need for EXP().
>

----------


## joeu2004@hotmail.com

"R..VENKATARAMAN" wrote:
> "joeu2004@hotmail.com" wrote:
> > In the case of LOG(), the base is 10.  So 10^LOG(x) = x.
>
> depends upton
> log(10,10) is 1
> reverse is power functin 10 to the power 1(a0^1) is10
>
> simialrly log(10,2) is 3.321928
> so 2^3.321928 is 10
> [....]
> see excel  help for these functions

Yes, __do__ read the Help text.  I wrote "LOG(x)" with no
"base" parameter.  The default base is 10.  So while it is
true that you may specify other bases, what I wrote was
not incorrect for base 10.

I interpreted the OP's question to be about log to base 10.  I
mentioned LN() only to explain why the OP might have found
EXP(), which I thought might have set his expectation for
something comparable for LOG().

----------

